

Blue Marble 2012: 8000x8000 pic of the Earth by the NASA on flickr  - steren
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/l/in/photostream/

======
brmj
Is that a real photo? The atmosphere is thicker than I'd expect and something
about it looks subtly wrong.

~~~
steren
Yes it's a real photo, have a look to the description
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/in/photostream/>

Most Amazing High Definition Image of Earth - Blue Marble 2012 A 'Blue Marble'
image of the Earth taken from the VIIRS instrument aboard NASA's most recently
launched Earth-observing satellite - Suomi NPP.

